# Coyotes are back here.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Friday night I am in a deep sleep and Kare comes in my room and wakes me. Coyotes are out there she says, I lay in bed and hear nothing so get up and go to the screen in porch door and open it. My older dog are going crazy barking like crazy, can tell she is running back and forth in the outside pen. I dress and go out as I step off the screen porch to the yard a deer across the creek starts snorting and snorting as it moves back and forth in the woods, I get to the older dogs pen and get her inside and shut the access door so she has to stay in. I go in the pen of the pup and she is shaking and comes to lay up against me for love. I shut her access door also, then go back out in the yard and listen. All seems calm except the dog to our south which is going crazy also.

I go back inside tell Kare everything is OK now and am going to go back to bed. I told her I would go Saturday morning and see if I could call them in. Was too late at night to call someone to go with me I felt. Saturday I wake up about 4:00am to a down pour, continues till almost 5:00am. I was all set to leave the house at 6:00am when it started to rain again.

It had stopped raining by 10:00 am so I go out to take the dogs on our morning 2 mile walk. On our walk the dog and I came across where something had gotten a rabbit since last evenings walk. Decided I would go out that evening and also no need to call one of the guys either. Since it is father’s day week end and I knew Eric’s daughter had flew home to spend time with him. Plan didn’t work as it rained off and on all day Saturday and Saturday night. Sunday morning it is raining again so didn’t go out nor Sunday evening as we had plans for other things.

Monday morning I am ready to go it is just barely getting light to the east when I stepped off the screen porch. Walk back behind the pole barn and stand looking across the flood flats for a minute. Then I go down the hill cross the creek at the bridge climb the hill on the other side and make the trail turn to the north, go about 75 yard and set the called down and walk about 10 more yards and set the decoy with some goose feathers clipped to the tail to gain mass. Back track to the creek and walk along it till I am nearly to my back deer blind, go up the hill and get in the blind. Set the call going with a fawn in distress sound going, Wait was just about 20 minutes when I see a coyote slinking along the north fence line with another just behind. Get the swift out the window and scope dead on the first coyote and fire, rack quickly but can’t get the other coyote in the scope. Swing back to the first coyote and it is laying where it dropped.

Wish I would have taken the Charles Daily OU, choked extra full & full. As I walked to the coyote I was counting steps and it came to 47 or about 47 yards. Am sure I could have gotten both if I had taken the OU with # 4 buck.

Called Eric at noon and told him I had a coyote running loose at my place did he want to come see if we could get it Wednesday morning, He will be here come for breakfast and be ready to go at day break.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We had to have a trapper come out last summer because our predator problem got so bad.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it very often you can get a coyote in shotgun range?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We get coyotes in shot gun range a goodly amount of time in the winter on full moon nights and time period. Trick there is to set the caller and decoys closer. we normally set the callers a hundred yards away when using a rifle and our view is that far. Summer time our view is cut back so we have to hunt a whole lot different. We are also so still learning since this is our second year of being able to coyote hunt in the summer.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I forgot all about the night hunt, only been able to do that here in Maine for a few years. But during the day I wouldn't think they would be in shotgun range much?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess it depends on how good you conceal your self, control your scent and work a call.

I know in subdivisions they are close range a lot and are use to a lot of human scent.

Brother sent me an e mail a friend of his lost a dog to coyotes Monday evening. wanted to know if I an a friend or two would come up and do some thing. It is a 3 hour drive one way so don't think so. Told my brother to take care of the problem with his friend. Brother has a old Johnny Stewart called we used for crows a long time back that still works.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Eric arrived at 4:00 AM right on time. Had him set down with a cup of strong black coffee the way he likes it. HE orders biskets and gravy just about every Sunday at our group gathering so I went about fixing that for our breakfast. OK I admit the gravy I got out of a jar, it comes seasoned the way I like and has bits of sausage in it, but I made the biskets from scratch and backed them, also made up a couple of fried eggs for us. When we had finished I put the dishes in the sink and left a note for Kare to leave them alone, telling her I would get them when I got back.


I gathered my gear and stepped outside to meet up with Eric for the walk to the back of my place. We get back there and set my call up same place I had the other day. We also set out two decoys about the same place, We walk a back track and set up on a ridge not as far back as I had been and got that caller going with a piglet in distress sound.


After 20 minutes we had no takers so shut the caller off and waited, Gathered the gear and decided to walk back behind my place where three corn fields make a junction and the biggest one has a hill side choked with crab apple trees and other brush along with a grass edge to the field. We set the caller out in the bigger field about 100 yards and both decoys with goose feathers clipped to the tails to make them look bigger. Work back to the fence line and set on each side of a huge old maple tree.

We decide to use a fawn in distress sound this time, run it about half volume to start. I can see the grass moving like something is moving in it, OH the joys of summer time coyote hunting. Wouldn’t be a shot I could take as it was off to my right a good bit so I would have to adjust my seat arrangement. I point it out to Eric and he shakes his head yes he saw it, Just as a coyote steps out and looks at the decoys about 135 yards. I fingered the shot to Eric, he shakes his head no as the coyote starts going to the decoys. Eric signals for me to lower the volume to nearly nothing, as a second coyote steps out of the grass running to catch up with the first. As the two joined Eric fires once then twice one coyote down and the second running for the hill side. It just made it to the grass before tumbling to a halt dead.

We wait a little longer and nothing else showed up so we walk out to retrieve the caller and decoys, then walk to the first coyote. Eric had got it just behind the left ear and scrambled it’s brains, hook my drag rope to it and head for the second one. He had hit the second one a bit far back behind the left shoulder is why it was able to go a bit before piling up. Fur is decent summer fur on both but was some matting from burdock burrs. There is a thick patch of that the stuff grows along the creek about 500 yards away, figure they had been in there recent and picked up some of last fall’s burrs, another joy of summer coyote hunting. Drag them both more into the grass and head back for the house. Is just after 7:00 so Eric can beat his girls to the office, I can get breakfast dishes done before Kare gets up.

Has been a busy last couple of months so I invite Eric in for some more of that strong black coffee and a chat. His daughter had flew in from Minnesota for father’s day, so that was a good weekend, I had been to Wisconsin the week before to see my granddaughter graduate from HS and start her journey to Colorado and college.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Always enjoy your reads Al, on Hunting Net also...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wondered if the Ron M was the same one here.
Thank You.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I still say Michigan hunters should give him and his crew some sort of award for all the coyotes they take out. The State oughta give them a free hunting license.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We Hardly make a dent compared to some of the people I know in the state. In the 1970's My brother and I would take a week snowmobiling vacation in Hulbert Michigan's UP. Fellow that owned the Hotel was a coyote hunter with a friend. They were knocking down around 10 a day with rifle and several more with traps during trapping season.
He taught my brother and I every thing he knew about calling them in and that was with a mouth call. 
Like archery deer hunting, be clean and scent free, be silent, no talking an banging equipment around and since the snow was usually neck deep don't carry any thing you could do with out. He carried a rifle with the mag full no extra to rattle around, were no cell phones back then so.

Any way we do put a lot of time into hunting them, we normally only hunt where we hear them or are told by farmers they hear them or see them. I have two different siren sound on my caller and use both a lot as we drive an area logging where we hear the coyotes. *I never seen a story in getting skunked when on a outing either,* have wrote got skunked some places on days when we did good how ever. 

Thanks just the same.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Boy Wednesday night was some kind of night, Kare woke me from my nap in the recliner about 9:30 PM said sounded like a couple ***** fighting in the front yard. I grab the Ruger with the mag lite attached and went out looking. Didn't see any but the neighbors were out in the horse pasture with flash lights doing something. Then they were calling their dog, and then I heard ***** in the field that is between them and us.


Went in and went to bed. Got at 4:00 am up to a wild storm with thunder so loud it shook the house. Kare had left a note on the counter she had shut the dogs in and I could let them back out when it was lite. Hum wonder why she shut them in, maybe she saw the 11:00 weather and it looked bad and didn't want them out.


I took the recyclables out at 6:30 then went and let the dogs out. When Kare got up she said the coyotes were in the field next door after I had gone to bed.

Now I wonder if they came to the sounds of the ***** I had heard next door.

Decided I would go back and see about calling some up in the evening. Deer flies and mosquitos were bad when I took the dogs for a walk at 6:30 PM so I just wore my mosquito Jacket over a T shirt it was so hot and muggy any way. Walk back in the woods and set the caller out in what I felt was going to be the best spot for me to see anything with the leaves on and grasses growing rather well any place sun lite can reach the ground. I decided not to do a decoy for this quick run and gun trip a quickie if you wish to call it. 


Of course I had thought about the ***** fighting in the front yard and in the field next door during the night Wednesday so I chose **** family squabble sound and set it going. Wasn’t long and a pair of deer show up from the corn field next door and they were interested in the ***** squabbling. Would start working to the caller and get about 25 yards from it when I changed the sound to a coyote howl. They didn’t care for that sound at all and ran off down the hill and I thought across the creek. Back to the ***** sound a bit louder for about 5 minutes and here came those deer back up the hill working around to the caller again. Again lower the volume and let the coyote howl sound go, this time the deer just backed off didn’t run and went to the fence behind me and stood.

As soon as I went back to the **** sound they started circling back toward the caller, there was a brushy patch and I lost sight of them at the 18 minute mark. Shut the caller off and waited till the 35 minute mark, never did see those deer again went and retrieved the caller and headed to the house. At the house I tell Kare about the deer and she said about 10 minutes before I got to the house 2 scared deer came running down the path along the creek stopped and looked back then took off running again.

 Al


----------



## ijon1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good read.


----------

